# Knuddels Chat System: Bot / Nachrichten verschicken?



## ssfuture (24. Jan 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Also, möchte gleich am Anfang klären: Dies ist keine Anfänger-Frage, die man mit einer Wisch-Waschi Antwort abtue kann.

Ich plane, den Mainfranken-Chat(.de) mir etwas komfortabler zu machen. Dazü möchte ich einen eigenen Zugang zum Chat schreiben.
Nur leider komme ich mit dem komischen Protokol, das Knuddels verwendet nicht zurecht.

Kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial oder kann mit erklären, wie ich beispielsweise nur den Text "Hab uns alle lieb", unter Verwendung eines Mitglied - Accounts, in den Chat bekomme?

Vielen Dank an alle.....
Sebastian


----------



## MPW (24. Jan 2006)

Poste mal den Link zu dem Protokoll, denke mal, das das hier wohl einer verstehen kann.

An ein Tutorial zu dem Thema glaube ich erst, wenn ich eines sehe, sorry, aber das ist einfach zu speziell, wenn ueberhaupt gibt es ein Beispiel auf der Seite selber, glaube ich aber eher nicht, da die da normalerweise nicht dran interessiert sind.

ops: Hab erst jetzt gesehen, dass das schon in Java ist, das hast du nicht von mir gehoert, aber man kann Java DeCompilen....d.h. du koenntest dir rein theoretisch - und mach das jah nicht! - anschauen, wie die es gemacht haben.


----------



## sliwalker (25. Jan 2006)

ssfuture hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also, möchte gleich am Anfang klären: Dies ist keine Anfänger-Frage, die man mit einer Wisch-Waschi Antwort abtue kann.



Also Du musst Dich schon mit der Antwort abfinden, die Du bekommst.
Qualitätsanforderungen darfst Du hier nicht stellen, denn dazu hast Du gar nicht das Recht.

Und zu Deiner Frage:
Wenn Du keine "Wischi-Waschi"-Antwort haben möchtest, solltest Du vielleicht auch keine "Wischi-Waschi"-Frage stellen. Rechtschreibfehler und so wenige Infos tragen nicht zu einer brauchbaren Lösung bei.

Also, was möchtest Du tun? Einen "eigenen Zugang" programmieren? oO Und einen Text senden?
Wo willst Du Zugang haben? Auf Deiner geposteten Seite? Oder hast den Quellcode schon kopiert und bei Dir liegen, oder wie? Wem willst Du was senden? In welchen Channel? Hast Du Login-Daten oder oder oder???

greetz
SLi


----------



## ssfuture (25. Jan 2006)

Danke, für alle bis jetzt gefallenen Antworten.

Das ihr das Knuddels-System nicht kennt, tut mir leid. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass das Knuddel-System einigermaßen bekannt ist.
Unter www.knuddels.com findet sich eine Firma, die Community-Portale vermietet.
Einer dieser Mieter ist z.B. www.mainfranken-chat.de.

Das mit dem Auszug aus dem Protokol ist ein Problem. Das Protokol, dass ich mitgeschnitten habe, bestand jediglich aus wirren Zeichen-Aneinander-Reihungen, und weder Base64 noch andere Codierungs-Formate haben ein gewünschtes Ergebnis geliefert.

Was ich eigentlich genau machen möchte? Also ich möchte einen alternativen Zugang zu den Knuddels-Chat Systemen (bzw. deren Mietern) basteln, der statt dem onriginal auf Swing aufbaut und unter anderem folgende Funktionen unterstützen sollen kann:
-Autoverfolständigung üblicher Standart Abkürzungen (mfg, hdgdl, und der ganze Kinderkram...)
-Rechtschreib-Prüfung
-Macro Modus & - Recorder
-Verschlüsselter Chat mit anderen Benutzern meines Zugangs (einstellbar)

-THX-

Sebastian


----------



## MPW (25. Jan 2006)

Also wie gesagt, scheint nicht so, als sei es gewuenscht, dass jemannd das Protokoll knackt.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass eine Rechtschreibpruefung an sich auch nicht so easy ist, koenntest du es immer noch dekompilieren...was anderes gibt es da nicht.


----------



## sliwalker (26. Jan 2006)

Hi,

was denn fürn Protokoll?
Das Protokoll ist TCP/IP. Das braucht man nicht knacken, dazu gibts nen RFC.

So wie ich das bislang verstehe, willst Du eine Swing Anwendung schreiben, mit der man sich zB. auf mainfranken-chat.de einloggen kann und chatten kann. Ist das soweit richtig?

Du hast keinerlei Wissen über den Aufbau des Servers mit dem Du kommunizieren möchtest, hast keine administrativen Rechte, kennst keine Datenbanken oder sonst irgendwelche Dinge die Du brauchst um eine Kommunikation aufzubauen. Soweit auch noch richtig?

Falls Du zweimal mit "Ja" geantwortet hast:
Vergiss es. Das wird nichts.

greetz
SLi


----------



## MPW (26. Jan 2006)

sliwalker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> was denn fürn Protokoll?
> Das Protokoll ist TCP/IP. Das braucht man nicht knacken, dazu gibts nen RFC.
> ...



Naja, also mit zu sagen dass das Protokoll TCP/IP ist, ist es nicht getan, es gibt ja auch noch ein Protokoll mit dem der Server mit dem Client kommuniziert, das meinte ich eigentlich eher.

Also hab jetzt oft genug vorgeschlagen wie es ginge, hier mal was anderes:

Schreib denen eine Mail und bitte um eine ServerAPI!


----------

